# سؤال عن" ماء النار"!!



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (18 أبريل 2011)

زملائي المهندسين والمهندساتي تحياتي لكم جميعا 
ارجو تزويدي وبشكل دقيق اذا سمحتم عن المركب الكيماوي الذي يطلق عليه اسم ماء النار 
مع الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## السيدمحمدالسيدأحمد (19 أبريل 2011)

ماء النار هو اسم يطلق علي حمض الكبريتيك المركز وسمي بهذا لانه يحرق الجلد لو عرض له وهو حمض معدني قوي رمزه H2SO4 ويسمي Dehydrating agent فهو شره جدا لسحب الماء ويتفاعل مع الماء ويطلق حرارة(تفاعل طارد للحرارة) ومن استخدامات هذا الحمض 
كمادة مؤكسدة ونازعة للماء
إنتاج الاسمدة الكيمائية
صناعة الصابون والمطاط
إنتاج الاصباغ والكحولات والبلاستيك
صناعة الحديد والنحاس والمنظفات
صناعة بطاريات السيارة
ويتكون حمض الكبريتيك في الجو ويتفاعل مع مياة الامطار ليكون مايسمي بالامطار الحامضية
وبصفتي كيميائي في معمل شركة صباغة فيستخدم ايضا لاجراء مايسمي بعملية التفريغ وهي تعني ان لدينا خام مخلوط من قطن وبولي استر ولتفريغ القطن من المخلوط يضاف الحمض المركز حيث يذيب ويحرق القطن ليتبقي بولي استر فقط


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
ماء النار هو حامض النيتريك hno3 واحيانا يسمي حامض الكبريتيك المستخدم في صناعة البطاريات السائلة .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا 
يعني ممكن نطلق على h2so4 او hno3 ماء النار؟


----------



## السيدمحمدالسيدأحمد (21 أبريل 2011)

H2so4 المركز هو ماء النار بحكم استخدامها في الصناعة بهذا الاسم


----------



## hakam khanfar (22 أبريل 2011)

عندنا في قلسطين يطلق الاسم غلى حامض هيدرو كلوريك المركز


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...


----------



## طارق العسال (25 أبريل 2011)

اخى الحبيب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ماء النار هو حامض الكبريتيك المركز فقط (98أو 99% ) ومن الصناعات التى يدخل فيها كما ذكر الاخ الفاضل السيد 
الاسمده 
والصابون أو المنظفات بشكل عام(الذى يعطى رغوه منها)
البلاستيك و........الخ
واملاحه تدخل فى كثير من الالكتروليتات ف الصناعه 
وعذرا على تاخير الرد
ورمزه الكيميائى (h2so4)
ونسأل الله لنا وللاخوة التوفيق والتقدم


----------



## farouq dabag (25 أبريل 2011)

هو حامض كبريتيك وكان يطلق عليه ماء النار h2so4


----------



## tnton (22 يونيو 2011)

ماء النار هو حمض الكبريتيك المركز وكان قديماً يطلق عليه زيت الزاج بسبب تحضيره من الزاج الاخضر (كبريتات الحديدوز المائية) والفضل يرجع الي العالم الاسلامي جابر بن حيان رحم الله


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (27 يونيو 2011)

tnton قال:


> ماء النار هو حمض الكبريتيك المركز وكان قديماً يطلق عليه زيت الزاج بسبب تحضيره من الزاج الاخضر (كبريتات الحديدوز المائية) والفضل يرجع الي العالم الاسلامي جابر بن حيان رحم الله


 
مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عزيزية (4 يوليو 2011)

ماء النار هو حامض الكبريتيك المركز h2so4


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (5 يوليو 2011)

محمد عزيزية قال:


> ماء النار هو حامض الكبريتيك المركز h2so4


 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (5 يوليو 2011)

محمد عزيزية قال:


> ماء النار هو حامض الكبريتيك المركز h2so4


 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير7 (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام 
به تركيزين 98 / 92 بالمئة


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الكريم مسمى ماء النار يطلق على كثير من الاحماض مثل حامض الكبريتيك والهيدروكلوريك والنيتريك والخليك وغيرها


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (27 يوليو 2011)

سمير7 قال:


> السلام
> به تركيزين 98 / 92 بالمئة


 
جزاك الله خيرا للتوضيح


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

انا الي بعرفو انو ماء النار هي حمض الازوت hno3 وبعدين صار يطلق هالاسم على حمض الكبريت h2so4والاتنين حموض وهي من الحموض القوية


----------

